# Please Help With Blood Patch Coding



## KFalzone (Nov 8, 2007)

I am trying to bill a blood Patch performed by a CRNA.  I have assigned the 62273 code however need to know if an additional anesthesia code is needed to bill the base and time units and if so what type of guidelines to follow when coding the base and time units.  Please help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## copestersteph (Nov 11, 2007)

In our practice this is not done under general anesthesia so there is not time/base units. It is strictly billed out as 62273 with a flat fee.  Similar to an epidural or spinal tap etc.  If it is done under anesthesia the crosswalk should have an anesthesia code to reference for that & you would bill as any other procedure with time.
Stephanie


----------

